
Popularity of StartPage.com and DuckDuckGo sign of consumer concern about privacy - StartPageSearch
https://www.warc.com/LatestNews/News/Consumers_privacy_concerns_grow.news?ID=38101#
======
StartPageSearch
Per Warc:

A survey of 2,500 consumers by IDC looked at key areas of privacy concern for
consumers across four vertical industries (Financial Services, Healthcare,
Retail, and Government). This found that 84% of respondents were concerned
about the security of their personally identifiable information, and seven in
ten are more worried today than they were two years ago.

One possible sign of change is the growing popularity of privacy-focused
search engines like DuckDuckGo and StartPage.com, Google alternatives that
promise not to track their users.

------
savethefuture
Good stuff, privacy is more important than ever in todays interconnected
world. I like the last sentence: "Consequently, when their private information
is put at risk they are more likely than before to change buyer behavior or
shift loyalty."

When people are being monitored or believe they are being watched, they act
differently. The lack of privacy is a very powerful form of control. This
reminds me of a psychological discussion about parents who watch their
children very carefully.

